# Sourcing parts for a home built cable weights machine



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope this is the right section.

I'm looking at making my own wall mounted lateral pull down machine with a maximum capacity of about 100kg. My landlord is a builder and metal fabricator by trade and has kindly said he'd build and wall mount it for me providing I source some of the more intricate parts.

I've already checked with www.expertfitnessuk.co.uk about the sort of cabling I'll need, however one thing they don't sell is complete pulleys.

Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that sells a complete pulley with mounting bracket that will be suitable for my purposes? Worst case scenario, I'll just get some heavy duty rubber castor wheels and rip the rubber tyre off, exposing the pulley "wheel" (seen a video on youtube showing something similar) like the ones from ebay here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Industrial-4-x-40mm-castor-caster-wheels-2-fixed-2-swivel-metal-trolley-bogey-/190702152691?pt=UK_Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item2c66bbebf3.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Would you not go to some sort of scrap yard or breakers yard....an engineering workshop...theyre bound to have those type of things. Even the majority of hardware merchants or farmers co-ops have pulley wheels.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

FatLad78 said:


> Hope this is the right section.
> 
> I'm looking at making my own wall mounted lateral pull down machine with a maximum capacity of about 100kg. My landlord is a builder and metal fabricator by trade and has kindly said he'd build and wall mount it for me providing I source some of the more intricate parts.
> 
> ...


Perhaps boat parts?..... Lot of ropes and pulleys on a sail boat?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Good old ebay loads on there


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Tried ebay and boat pulleys. No joy as every one of the ebay stores I've spoken to over the phone say they don't think their pulleys will take that much weight and hammering. I was surprised at just how little there was on fleabay. It's mainly little diddy clothes line pulleys.

Hmm, scrappies and farmers shops. Never thought of that. I've got a few round my way, I'll see what they've got.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

hometrainer said:


> Good old ebay loads on there


Good call mate, so obvious!!


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Good call mate, so obvious!!


Ebay doesn't seem to have the rights sorts, already checked.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Something like this should do the trick. Remember you need to double the weight you are planning for as that is the actual load on the pulley. http://www.amazon.co.uk/200kg-440-9Lbs-Single-Lifting-Pulley/dp/B00AO85C4C/ref=sr_1_14?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1378197823&sr=1-14&keywords=pulley


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.rollingcenter.co.uk/products/wheels-pulleys-travel-stops/


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

When I was thinking of doing it, eBay had all the right parts I needed.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peak-Performance-Lat-Pulldown-Machine-/161098560156?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item258238f29c

Potential bargain if local enough.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281150213562?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peak-Performance-Lat-Pulldown-Machine-/161098560156?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item258238f29c
> 
> Potential bargain if local enough.


That went for £36! Some lucky git has got themselves a bargain.

That Rolling Centre link is a possibility. Will give them a tinkle tomorrow.



> B4PJS: Re: Sourcing parts for a home built cable weights machine. Something like this should do the trick. Remember you need to double the weight you are planning for as that is the actual load on the pulley. http://www.amazon.co.uk/200kg-440-9L...eywords=pulley


What do you mean by doubling the weight? Is it something to do with the weight being lifted up on one end whilst an equal weight is being pulled down from the other end?

On another note, a friend's Dad has just told me he made his own lat machine a few years back by using a punch bag wall mount (advertised as holding 220kg bag but rated to hold 350kg for safety reasons), fitted a couple of suitable pulleys and a cable linked to a box. Still works to this day apparently.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Could you adapt this to your needs (my old man has one - takes up to 120kg):

http://www.gorillasports.co.uk/p-251-ceiling-mounted-lat-station.aspx


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

That gizmo looks promising.


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Found an interesting alternative in Argos, the laminated book of dreams. I'm thinking of getting rid of my current bench like this one (http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9283457.htm) but keeping all the weights, and replacing it with something like this (http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9063055.htm#pdpFullProductInformation). I'd lose the barbell stand function for presses from my current set up but I can easily rectify that by building a simple barbell stand out of wood for utter pennies.

According to the reviews it says the maximum lifting weight is 35kg (user weight 100kg so I assume that means the body weight). I was asking a friend's Dad who has modded a punch bag bracket and is also a 30 year metal worker and welder and says that for British safety standard reasons, something like this will have been rated for an additional 50%-75% extra weight but advertised as 35kg maximum for safety and litigation reasons.


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Balls, just noticed it's just for the attachment and not the whole thing. Still,I reckon it could still function with my current system. I imagine Pro Power/Maximuscle/York are all made with the same dimensions ect.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAX-FITNESS-HOME-MULTI-GYM-LAT-PULL-DOWN-WORKSTATION-WORK-OUT-MACHINE-BENCH-/350850062780?pt=UK_SportsLeisure_ExerciseFitness_MultiGyms_JN&hash=item51b04b19bc would be easier


----------

